# Kinglake - Beer, BBQ & Burning-stuff Party weekend?



## MartinOC (27/3/16)

Gents, I have a cunning plan & probably need your help to get it done.

Fire-restrictions up here end on the 1st of May. We're going to get a local bloke to come-in with heavy equipment to pull-apart our big wood-pile:





We'll need hands-on to process the stuff & I propose that Tracy & I lay-on all the food & shower-facilities for everyone to get the job done.

It'll be BYO Keg & swag. Everything else is on us.

Caveat is that if you're on the turps, you don't get to play with the power-tools like THE BEAST:



I've got a 30-ton log-splitter & (within alcoholic reason) it's just brilliant fun to play-with. Boys-toys!



After we're done, we set-fire to the pile of stuff that's left-over (there's a LOT of it already) & get on the turps.

It won't be anywhere near as cold as it was in July last year for the swap, so fear-not!

Details to be confirmed, but looking for EOI right now.


----------



## Yob (27/3/16)

Hmmm.. I'll just be back from 5 days away, likely that rules me out sadly..

Will be trying to make it happen though.


----------



## MartinOC (27/3/16)

Date isn't set, Yob. This is just first-flush EOI right now. Nothing set with the machinery-guy yet,

Wanting to get interest...


----------



## slcmorro (27/3/16)

Sounds pretty good to me. I wonder if I can convince the womanface...


----------



## Mardoo (27/3/16)

I'd come up at least for the day.


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/3/16)

Might be able to get a leave pass.


----------



## Grainer (25/4/16)

Did you get this done?


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/4/16)

Ohh I didn't see this the first time around. About to head up to Cobar for two weeks the week after next, but keen when I get back. Happy to bring my chainsaw to help with the action. Not quite as big as your bar Bruce Wayne, but then apparently size doesn't matter......thankfully


----------



## MartinOC (25/4/16)

Gents,

Fire restrictions actually ended a couple of weeks ago, but our original "heavy machinery" bloke fell-through (got booked-out with a lot of jobs), so I'm looking for alternatives.

Anyone with an extra chainsaw is more than welcome & I've got spare chains for my two (possibly 3) saws. I can re-sharpen your chains as-needed. Fuel & bar-oil will be provided of course, as will PPE for everyone involved.

There's a limited amount of floor-space in our shed for those who don't have tents/swags, so if you're up for it, let me know & we can arrange for you to get a spot inside.

Cheers!

Martin


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/4/16)

Did they ever, up my way you can't see for all the smoke around. It's like the savages haven't been able to burn for 3 months 

Me included


----------



## MartinOC (25/4/16)

Yeah, Russ. It's like a massive smoky haze up here right now with everyone burning all their summer-accumulated crap.


----------



## DU99 (25/4/16)

sure it's not JOINT smoke


----------



## MartinOC (25/4/16)

Not to my nose...

Besides, who would burn that much it was smellable several streets away??


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/4/16)

MartinOC said:


> Not to my nose...
> 
> Besides, who would burn that much it was smellable several streets away??


I have a brother ....


----------



## MartinOC (13/10/16)

It's a happening! This weekend is the last chance for us to torch a swag of massive stumps before the fire Nazi's descend & we need to get this stuff disappeared before we start building.

I know it's short notice & I was kinda hoping to make a party out of it, but no working-bee required/intended. Maybe just rock-up & stand-around staring at the massive fire with a beer in hand if you're so inclined.

All pyromaniacs welcome, as there's a lot of extra stuff we can chuck on the pile.

BYO beer/swag & something to chuck at the BBQ.

Nothing formal. If no-one turns-up, it'll still happen.


----------



## mofox1 (13/10/16)

MartinOC said:


> All pyromaniacs welcome, as there's a lot of extra stuff we can chuck on the pile.


Anything that goes boom?... h34r:


----------



## MartinOC (13/10/16)

It can probably be arranged if you so desire... B)


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/10/16)

Might come up, who doesn't love a fire!


----------



## MartinOC (13/10/16)

All good. Love to share a fire & a few bevvies...


----------



## malt junkie (13/10/16)

would love to attend and help with festivities but I wrecked my car last week, so I'm in the dog house already, with no wheels. -_- -_-


----------



## Yob (13/10/16)

Hitch...


----------



## DU99 (13/10/16)

weather forecast sounds good


----------



## MartinOC (31/10/16)

Just done it. Shame we couldn't make a party of it...











Still going after 3 days....


----------

